# Fullers Pubs In The Uk Ban Use Of E-cigarrettes



## Stroodlepuff (28/11/13)

Fuller’s has banned the use of e-cigarettes inside all its pubs, because the product causes “anxiety” among customers and staff.

Read full article here:http://www.morningadvertiser.co.uk/...ight&utm_medium=OnSite&utm_campaign=copyright


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

That's weak, hope they get boycotted!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/11/13)

extremely weak! I have never heard a more terrible excuse in my life

Reactions: Like 1


----------

